# Rally



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

After taking almost a year off doing Rally, we finally started the Excellent class today. Kenya Q'd and got second place! I was surprised she DID everything b/c we've just started practicing for this mid-week and she was still learning new signs (which were on the course) last night, lol. We didn't have to repeat anything and she got second place.

Heeling


















The sit, one step left, call dog to heel sign (she looks out of place but she is actually in place for the exercise, I was just signaling for her to come to heel)









Wall jump









Turn to the finish (this was a pretty cramped course, the honor dog was right there in the middle!)









Honor dog, first time we've had to "honor"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, Kenya and Lies! Kenya is a smarty! I train at that club and it is a bit cramped(especially in the spectator area). The girl in the pic with the golden was in my agility class with one of her younger dogs. Her dog was great at it and I wondered why she had him in beginners class...


----------



## rperry (Jan 18, 2009)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>Congrats Lies and Kenya! Now it's Nikon's turn! </span>


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Yay, good for you guys


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great photos. Congradulations on second place. That's awesome.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! I purposely cut off my head in the last one. It was blurred and had a weird expression, like I was turning to look at the camera or the dog. I like having someone take a few pics, so I can see if the dog is actually enjoying herself. If her mouth is open and tail is up, I know we're OK


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Liesje!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! The distractions in Rally venues are very high! Great focus and work ethic from Kenya to have done so well!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, Lucia. I've always felt the stations themselves are relatively easy for the dog, easy to train, and the way you are judged is very lax, but indoor shows on tight rings are hard!! The more we work in bigger spaces or outdoors at SchH clubs, just 1-2 dogs at a time, the more I realize how hard rally can be (and good for us to do).

Kenya deserves all the credit though!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like fun - good job!

I will be signing up for rally classes in Sept. It looks like a great way to build focus and have fund.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey congrats!!!! Nice pictures too!


----------

